# Winamp --&gt; rechtsklick --&gt; keine Funtionen (Enqueue in Winamp usw)



## sandman2003 (30. Dezember 2007)

also normalerweise is ja bei winamp durch rechtsklick auf ne datei dann immer dieses kontextmenü mit

"Enqueue in Winamp"

"add to playlist"

usw...


da... 

noch nicht mal "play in winamp" erscheint!


weiß jmd woran das liegt?

Windows is frisch aufgespielt und somit winamp auch?

konflikt mit WMP??

gruß


EDIT: hat sich erledigt^^

musste nur nochmal "öffnen mit..." mit WMP verknüpfen dann wieder mit winamp und jetzt gehts..


----------



## noxious (30. Dezember 2007)

sandman2003 am 30.12.2007 03:55 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jmd woran das liegt?


ka warum es bei dir nicht als Standard eingestellt ist, aber es ist ganz leicht einzustellen:

Winamp-Hauptfenster -> Options -> General Preferences -> Jump to File -> Reiter "Shell Options" 

-> im unteren Teil des Fensters kannst du dann einstellen, was alles bei einem Rechtsklick auf eine Mediendatei im Explorer für Möglichkeiten angezeigt werden sollen.


----------



## sandman2003 (30. Dezember 2007)

noxious am 30.12.2007 04:03 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 30.12.2007 03:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke noxius.. aber gez gehts^^


hab wie gesagt nochmal mp3s dem WMP zugewiesen und sofort wieder winamp..

gez gehts wunderbar 

danke aber nochmal 

gut nacht


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich war schneller!   

SSA


----------



## noxious (30. Dezember 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 30.12.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schneller!
> 
> SSA


Das ist aber ein anderer Weg.
Bei mir ist das Häkchen übrigens gar nicht gesetzt und ich habe die Kontextmenüpunkte trotzdem.
Wahrscheinlich, weil es da wo ich geschrieben habe markiert ist.

Aber komisch das so eine Option doppelt eingestellt werden kann :-o


----------



## sandman2003 (30. Dezember 2007)

noxious am 30.12.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 30.12.2007 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also hard und software wird man NIE schlau 

das lernt man selbst bei USB tastaturen... welche ja im bios aktiviert werden müssen...

aber trotzdem bei "deactivated" im bios funktionieren beim windows setup aber net ^^

wirsches zeug am frühen morgen ich sachs dir


----------



## noxious (30. Dezember 2007)

sandman2003 am 30.12.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> das lernt man selbst bei USB tastaturen... welche ja im bios aktiviert werden müssen...
> 
> aber trotzdem bei "deactivated" im bios funktionieren beim windows setup aber net ^^


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Hab noch ne P/S2.

Aber gefragt habe ich mich das auch schonmal, wie man dann ohne Tastatur die Tastatur aktivieren soll


----------



## sandman2003 (30. Dezember 2007)

noxious am 30.12.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 30.12.2007 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man weiß es nicht 

hauptsache geht ^^


----------

